# 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a minor



## thumphrey (Mar 16, 2017)

*5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a minor*

It took me 18 years to separate. I am a Christian, I kept thinking we would get past this and my husband would have an amazing testimony. He was sexually abused as a child, I do believe this is the source of everything. He never got help, but I am done paying for his past. His affairs nearly killed me, but I got past it. Last April the FBI raided our home, he was arrested for Child porn. He admitted to FBI it had been going on for 3 years. We have a 13 year old daughter and 10 year old son. Our kids were NEVER hurt. FBI and DSS were involved and closed their case. Our kids were never hurt by him sexually or physically. BUT- this has taken an emotional toll on all of us. We were very involved in our church, I worked in the nursery. I am a teacher of 19 years. I voluntarily stepped back from the nursery, but it broke my heart. 

Now he is threatening to tell everyone just how evil I am. I am not evil. There is no proof of that. I have a great family, I work with 7 Christians, my church supports me and our kids. Him on the other hand- no job, facing felony charges, five affidavits that I am the better parent- one of them testifying that he tried to drive our 10 year old son while drunk. He attempted suicide on my birthday and has been in two mental health facilities.

Can anyone top my story?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

First of all don't blame Christ. It was never God's intention that you stay with a cheater. He probably had been trying to tell you to leave for while now. Jesus specifically give you and out. Yes it's true that God hates divorce but do you know that God in the old testament would have had him put to death the first time he cheated. He hates adulterer much more, and provided a way for you not to have to be a divorcee back then because he just had cheaters stoned to death. You could have then been an honorable widow. Christians to tell you to stay with an abusive spouse are "misguided" (to be nice).

Seems like God has forced your hand. Divorce him and move on with your life, no one is going to take the word of a guy in jail for cp anyway. Seriously time to move on.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

I'm sure that there are worse stories out there. When is the divorce final? Your husband is a pedophile and you should be putting as much space between you & him as possible. Don't interact with him unless the courts require it. Is he in prison?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

:surprise:

Holy crap!

At least he will be out of your life for a long, long time. The FBI does not take child porn lightly.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

I doubt a kiddie porn aficionado will have much influence over what people think. 

Next time he threatens to out you as "evil" simply respond with "knock yourself out pedophile".

And fyi, I'm not sure that csa gives one a taste for children. That's likely just who he is. I'm also a victim of csa, though I am a woman, and I don't see how that causes people to get off on kids.

It's amazing to me what people put up with in the name of Christianity.

Glad you finally got out.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

Did you expose the CP to your church, family, and christian friends?

Did you expose the affairs to your church, family, and christian friends?

Hoping you don't rug sweep to keep your family looking perfect to the outside. You should have divorced a long time ago.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

Are the two of you living legally separated? living apart?

Have you filed for divorce?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*



lifeistooshort said:


> And fyi, I'm not sure that csa gives one a taste for children. That's likely just who he is. I'm also a victim of csa, though I am a woman, and I don't see how that causes people to get off on kids.


I was going to point this out as well. I've been pondering it for a while and I don't think this notion of CSA being blamed for turning persons into pedophiles is accurate.

Girls are targeted by sexual abusers way more than boys. If this notion was true then we should see a much greater percentage of women being pedophiles but that just isn't the case.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*



thumphrey said:


> Can anyone top my story?


Would it matter?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

Regardless if some government agency decided he didn't do anything to your kids, only time will tell. It's unlilkely that a pedophile wouldn't access the children he has unlimited access too and would be easy to manipulate them into keeping "daddy's secrets. Heaven knows I HOPE with all that I am that you are right.

Do not ever allow him to be alone with your children ever again. E.V.E.R.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

I am also a Christian, but I would have left at the first affair.Child abuse is no excuse for chjeating. If he threatens to lie about you to others, then you threaten to tell everyone about the porn and affairs. 

Does he see the children? if not then cut off all contact for good. Block him completely. 

Contrary to what people here think, being sexually abused as a child can skew your sexuality and many abused people will go on to abuse. If you look into the background of those who have abused children, most were from abusive families.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: 5 Affairs that I know of NOW- 5 felony charges of 2nd & 3rd exploitation of a min*

Hurt people hurt people.

The poison gets spread from one generation to the next.


----------

